# New Dog training & Behaviour DVD



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all, Thought you might be interested in this ....

_*Press Release from CaDeLac Dog Training*_

Denise Mcleod, owner and founder of CaDeLac Dog Training has been training dogs for as long as she can remember, helping her first problem dog when she was just 5 years old. Helping people and animals has been her main fascination for so long that it followed that in 2001 she quit a successful career in the IT industry to follow her heart, setting up CaDeLac as her sole career interest, to help more people, puppies and dogs than ever before.

CaDeLac is pleased to announce the public release of its long awaited DVD Its a Dogs Life which is one of Denises proudest achievements.

Denise comments It is an enormous privilege to be able to help so many people and dogs in the way that we do. Dog training is something that comes from the heart and all at CaDeLac are committed to teaching modern, kind and effective dog training methods and helping people to really understand their dog and develop their relationship.

She continues For the last 10 years every 6 weeks or more, weve been giving regular public talks about dogs. Helping people understand how dogs think, how they feel, what they want and how we can best relate to them, is the basis of any successful dog training process. The feedback from the speaking events has been so positive that we decided to produce a DVD, so that we could reach those that where not able to attend our events in person. The content of this DVD is based on CaDeLac instructors combined experience of training and knowing nearly 10,000 dogs, and we are very proud of the end result, believing that there is something in this DVD that every dog or puppy owner will learn from and enjoy. There are sections to help with common training problems like recall, heelwork, toilet training, etc., as well as sections about improving the relationship between dog and owner and avoiding the types of problems that come about through misunderstandings or dogs becoming bored. There is also a section about what we believe to be the five key things to making your dogs life brilliant, simple things that make a huge difference.

A preview of the DVD is available for viewing on the website at Nottingham and Derby dog training puppy training behavioural classes where it can also be purchased. 
CaDeLac Dog Training has training venues in Nottingham and Derby, where all dog and puppy owners will receive a warm welcome from the team. Denise is also available to give public talks on all aspects of dog ownership and training throughout the UK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Sales of our DVD have far exceeded even our wildest hopes and the feedback is coming in consistently good from all round the world . We are thrilled to be hepinf so many.

HOWEVER, we are not realy sure where all the sales are coming from... our marketing started deliberately slowly so that we where able to assess the feedback.... before we went big bang.

SO, IF YOU HAVE PURCHASED ONE OF UR DVD'S, i'D BE REALLY GREATFULL IF YOU COULD LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU HEARD ABOUT IT, AND INDEED WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT IT ;-).

Some of the feedback is available for viewing on thttp://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150478228087783.430573.616267782&type=3#!/pages/Its-a-Dohttpgs-Life-Puppy-and-Dog-Training-DVD/227456660674079he DVD facebook page

Preview of the DVD is available here CaDeLac - Dogs life DVD

Thank you for your time and interest. Regards Denise Mcleod


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2016)

Kicksforkills said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thank you .


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

CaDeLac Denise said:


> Thank you .


Really?

We can read dates you know.

This thread is four years old. You had one response. Why have you resurrected it today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Really?
> 
> We can read dates you know.
> 
> This thread is four years old. You had one response. Why have you resurrected it today?


.
Because I just noticed it ;-).


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Really?
> 
> We can read dates you know.
> 
> This thread is four years old. You had one response. Why have you resurrected it today?


The DVD has sold over 3000 copies since then. Its had a huge number of great reviews. I hadn't noticed the thread before. But its great it was placed here. The dvd was created to allow access to information that we produce via a 6 weekly talk that receives a lot of positive praise. I'm really chuffed that it is here. Its not a friendly place, this forum, it seems. But it is a place where people come, to seek help and information. And this DVD provides a lot of that . Thanks for asking . Really chuffed you did. x


----------

